# BMW Lease Rates - November 2007



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

aztec31 said:


> Any news on the lease rates or APR for the 335i for the month of december?


Well November rates were posted on the 3rd, so hopefully we should see the dec rates posted by next week


----------



## mrvuml (Nov 14, 2007)

Anyone know what the MF and Residuals are for 30 and 42 months leases (10K miles/year) for the 328i/xi Sedan and the 328i/xi Coupe? Also, for the 335i/xi Sedan? Thanks.


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm out of town this week but will post them over the w/e.

Hang in there!


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

What is the lease loyalty discount on a '08 X3? Based on the lease quote I got from my CA today using the MSRP and what he says he is selling the car for the net MF works out to .0016. Seems low, unless it is .00225-.0065.

Also, my '05 530i lease was up in May and I leased an '08 535xi in June. Can any CA out there tell me if the OLP applies to a new X3 lease in this case:dunno:?


----------



## ramyar (Sep 10, 2005)

TheCount1 said:


> What is the lease loyalty discount on a '08 X3? Based on the lease quote I got from my CA today using the MSRP and what he says he is selling the car for the net MF works out to .0016. Seems low, unless it is .00225-.0065.
> 
> Also, my '05 530i lease was up in May and I leased an '08 535xi in June. Can any CA out there tell me if the OLP applies to a new X3 lease in this case:dunno:?


I got owner loyalty on my wife's 08 x3 we purchased on 11/24. The greatest part was that the dealer did not know that the program went into effect right before we made our purchase. He called us up a week later and said, guess what, we goofed, so now your payments $50 less a month!!! Real class act == Valencia BMW!


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks. $50 is about the difference I am estimating. Do you know what the MF and OLP discount are?



ramyar said:


> I got owner loyalty on my wife's 08 x3 we purchased on 11/24. The greatest part was that the dealer did not know that the program went into effect right before we made our purchase. He called us up a week later and said, guess what, we goofed, so now your payments $50 less a month!!! Real class act == Valencia BMW!


----------

